

Why I'm not a hacker. - transmit101
http://rfw.posterous.com/why-im-no-hacker

======
jcapote
The other side of the coin:

"I wear my unprofessionalism as a badge of honor. Professionalism has no place
in art, and hacking is art. Software Engineering might be science; but that's
not what I do. I'm a hacker, not an engineer."

<http://www.jwz.org/doc/easter-eggs.html>

